
I built a self-reflection tool - hubraumhugo
https://www.lessbutbetter.app/
======
hubraumhugo
Hi Reddit

I'm always aspiring to improve myself, whether it is in my career or my
private life. But I had a hard time to hold myself accountable for my goals.
That's why I built a convenient tool to track and improve your personal
development.

How does it work? 1\. Write a review about every area of your life 2\. Write a
preview with concrete action items and measurable goals 3\. Get an email after
90 days to start your next self-reflection

Let me know what you think and how I could improve it :) Cheers, Adrian

